# joined the ttoc



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi, was just wondering if the member packs will be arriving soon
thanks mark


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

tufty said:


> Hi, was just wondering if the member packs will be arriving soon
> thanks mark


 Think it can take up to around 6 weeks for a new membership to be processed,


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

FFS same old questions......why isn't this time frame information put into a sticky! :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

ChadW said:


> FFS same old questions......why isn't this time frame information put into a sticky! :roll:


 will have a word with Kev


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

ChadW said:


> FFS same old questions......why isn't this time frame information put into a sticky! :roll:


Because when you order a membership from the TTOC shop, it very clearly states in large and bold text on the order page:



> *Please be aware that because we are now personalising each individual membership card, this may add an extra week to the despatch process. Please allow up to 6 weeks from the time of payment receipt to receipt of membership pack. In most cases the entire leadtime is a max of 3 weeks, but because we are all volunteers and our families and bosses don't understand our dedication to the world of TT's, we do occasionally have to do some work or play with the kids!*


Nick


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

...and then there is the pop-up that you clicked 'OK' to which states for a second time that all orders can take up to 6 weeks!!!!

Was your order more than 6 weeks ago....if so can you drop me a PM and I'll have a check for you...if not...well I think you know the answer to that one now!!!!


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

LOL yep I know that there are warnings and stuff on the TTOC site itself, just getting annoyed with reading the same questions here, just thought a sticky might help matters. Then again suppose if people take no notice of those then a sticky here would be ignored too. Doh! :lol:


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

Calm down i only asked


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good job you didn't say Jehovah :wink: :roll:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I re joined today


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I renewed my membership on 29th Feb ,i still have nothing. By my calculations that is just over double the six weeks  I did have an email from Mark a couple of weeks back but nothing has turned up.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm told all the membership renewals are in hand and not forgotten.

I can see that some have taken a while to be processed tho, which is why I've mentioned it again with the committee.

Nick


----------

